# Radiator cap location??



## Stanza3 (11 mo ago)

Quick stupid question for you guys... I have a 2014 Cruze 1.8 Liter, where the hell is the radiator cap??? Do you have to remove the cover thats over top the radiator to find the cap? I know where the coolant overflow tank is but I wanna see if my radiator is full. Thanks guys.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

There is no radiator cap. There should be air bleeder valve on the passenger side of the radiator. It should be accessible without removing anything, its a little hidden by the support structure.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Stanza3 said:


> Quick stupid question for you guys... I have a 2014 Cruze 1.8 Liter, where the hell is the radiator cap??? Do you have to remove the cover thats over top the radiator to find the cap? I know where the coolant overflow tank is but I wanna see if my radiator is full. Thanks guys.


The overflow tank as you call it is a surge tank. If you opened it up when the Cruze is hot, it acts like a radiator cap does when you do the same thing to it. Use the level indicator on the surge tank.


----------



## Stanza3 (11 mo ago)

Thanks guys


----------

